# Paint removal to see original paint



## Michael Boyd (Jul 13, 2020)

Hi Guys 
I’ve looked and searched here and can not find a thread that simply tells the procedure for removing paint to get to original paint (and not harming the original)
If anyone can point me to a thread or just tell me the process, I’m ready to start on my Shelby WF
THANKS
Mike


----------



## Michael Boyd (Jul 14, 2020)

The seller had buffed it to show the number , looks like it may be red paint underneath, but again, love to know how to remove the brown paint to get to the red and hopefully bring it back to life.


----------



## Michael Boyd (Jul 14, 2020)

More images


----------



## Michael Boyd (Jul 14, 2020)

Now more images


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 14, 2020)

There's no one size fits all when it comes to removing newer over coat or, as called; house paint. Original paints are, in general harder than over coated house paint jobs yet, some are so hard, for age maybe, it can be really tough to break it down without breaking original paint at the same time.  Moreover trial and error starting light and working up the scales unless, ya got a super great load of elbow grease and capable of gently sanding/skinng the house paint off without going too deep. 

IDK what you are expecting too B/C it also looks like it got a decent sanding before rattle canned. Regardless, if it is primers on it, Maybe acetone, (nail polish remover) U could also try various thinners especially leaning on Tulane or  lighter easier on the paint, paint removers. Goof-off might work on yours B/C it looks  like a recent primer sprayed on but ya gotta be careful; to much or too long can begin loosening the original paint.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 14, 2020)

Not sure, but think oven cleaner is what folks use... paint stripper might damage the base paint.


----------



## Michael Boyd (Jul 14, 2020)

Thanks guys
Good tips!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 14, 2020)

*There is not one perfect solution for every type of "house paint" used - many paints have different formulas just like the many different paint removers - I had great success with the GOOF OFF product on whatever was used as a house paint over this tank - I worked a small spot at a time & a large bath towel that I constantly moved so I always had a clean area on the towel with fresh GOOF OFF on it that as I used the new spot on the towel I would do a quick last wipe over the area just revealed 

The GOOF OFF would soften the old house paint - then it would smear it & then the new area on the rag would make it 90% there - Let the product - in this case GOOF OFF - break down the old house paint - RUBBING IT HARDER WILL NOT MAKE THE GOOF OFF WORK ANY BETTER - Gentle motion - well ventilated area - or open area outside & PATIENCE .. this tank took me 5 hours to clean up - but 100% worth the patience - original paint under house paint isn't guaranteed depending on how how much was there and/or condition before it was painted  & how the painter prepped the surface to begin with 

Too much of any remover may remove it all .. so again work on small areas and with plenty of patience - I have found that white house paint is the most difficult to remove with any type of thinner 

I've also used more & less aggressive thinners - from lacquer thinner - to paint thinner - to acetone & more - each house paint has a product that may work against it to reveal original paint which is surprisingly strong depending of brand of bike - Schwinn is really strong paint from the factory - many others not as strong - In the case of your Shelby - paint is on the thin side prewar .. so be careful & best of luck .. keep us posted on progress 

Ridden not Hidden - Frank  *













GOOF OFF   RMS tank 2013



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Sep 6, 2013


















GOOF OFF   RMS tank 2013   2



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Sep 6, 2013


















GOOF OFF   RMS tank 2013   3



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Sep 6, 2013


















GOOF OFF   RMS tank 2013   1



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Sep 6, 2013


















GOOF OFF   RMS tank 2013   0



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Sep 6, 2013


----------



## Michael Boyd (Jul 14, 2020)

Wow!


----------



## catfish (Jul 14, 2020)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> GOOF OFF   RMS tank 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Beautiful job on this.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 14, 2020)

*Thank you @catfish ... The guy I got the tank from had it for probably 10 years like that .. looked like a cinder block .. & he never knew there was any paint under it .. He was surprised as I was after it was cleaned up .. *


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 14, 2020)

Gotsta be one of the best clean up successes in the hobby!


cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *There is not one perfect solution for every type of "house paint" used - many paints have different formulas just like the many different paint removers - I had great success with the GOOF OFF product on whatever was used as a house paint over this tank - I worked a small spot at a time & a large bath towel that I constantly moved so I always had a clean area on the towel with fresh GOOF OFF on it that as I used the new spot on the towel I would do a quick last wipe over the area just revealed
> 
> The GOOF OFF would soften the old house paint - then it would smear it & then the new area on the rag would make it 90% there - Let the product - in this case GOOF OFF - break down the old house paint - RUBBING IT HARDER WILL NOT MAKE THE GOOF OFF WORK ANY BETTER - Gentle motion - well ventilated area - or open area outside & PATIENCE .. this tank took me 5 hours to clean up - but 100% worth the patience - original paint under house paint isn't guaranteed depending on how how much was there and/or condition before it was painted  & how the painter prepped the surface to begin with
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael Boyd (Jul 14, 2020)

I would say so....unbelievable!
Great job cyclonecoaster
Thanks for the motivation and inspiration!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 14, 2020)

@saladshooter *.. Yes I was supremely happy with the outcome on the RM tank *


----------



## the tinker (Jul 14, 2020)

Look up the post "five minutes with goof off" in the Restoration thread. In it I talk about using Easy-Off extra strength oven cleaner [lye] and Goof Off paint remover.  You have to read the everything in the restoration thread BEFORE you start on your bike.  It's ALL in there. Saves mistakes.


----------



## gkeep (Jul 14, 2020)

Like the Tinker says, read that other thread and you'll be well prepared to decide where to start. It looks like spray paint, if so the oven cleaner may be the way to go. I'v used goof off too and it worked on multiple layers of old rattle can paint. I probably don't need to say this but be patient and work a small area in an out of the way spot while you get a feel for what works. Best of luck and look forward to seeing results.


----------



## Tikibar (Jul 14, 2020)

the tinker said:


> Look up the post "five minutes with goof off" in the Restoration thread. In it I talk about using Easy-Off extra strength oven cleaner [lye] and Goof Off paint remover.  You have to read the everything in the restoration thread BEFORE you start on your bike.  It's ALL in there. Saves mistakes.




https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/5-minutes-with-goof-off.91215/


----------



## Dogtown (Sep 4, 2020)

Good off last week 1934 Schwinn lead spray paint was probably 60 plus years old. Just be very careful with any pinstripes.


----------



## mrg (Sep 30, 2020)

For some reason I have not been lucky enough to get the bikes with house paint, seems like most of my bikes have repainted with spray can or automotive paint that most removers/thinners don't touch! my luck!


----------



## David4315 (Jan 25, 2021)

Was cleaning my 1941 bfg today and I believe underneath all this house paint is the original red and white paint it was. Glad I found this thread I just wanted to know the steps to remove the paint carefully without ruining the original paint


----------

